# Vancouver Mac Dealers...



## welbyleger (Jun 17, 2003)

Hey everyone. Anyone know of any decent mac dealers in Vancouver? Is there a B.mac there? Maybe something at Metrotown? I'm moving there in a few months & need a heads up. Thanks.


----------



## Gerbill (Jul 1, 2003)

Good Mac places in the Vancouver area:

Mac Market in Kitsilano - a little of everything
http://www.themacmarket.com/ 

Simply Computing in Surrey (not the one downtown)
http://www.simply.ca/ 

AppleTekk in Abbotsford - high prices, but run by a nice guy.
http://www.appletekk.com/ 

Discount Mac Club in Richmond
http://www.dmac.bc.ca/

Cheers :-> Bill


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

I would just add MacStation to that list. There's a few locations, but I've only been to the one in Burnaby. Good store, helpful staff.

http://www.macstation.com/

-GW


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

The Simply Computing on Broadway ("downtown") is alright, but you have to talk to the right guy to get the right service. Their labour charges are quite high though.

The guys at MacStation downtown are quite cool, for the launch of Jaguar they actually had a real live Jaguar in the store. I wonder if they will do the same for Panther?

Every London Drugs with a computer dept. sells mac stuff. The bigger locations (like Broadway for example) have more stuff of course, but because they are more of a PC dealer, they lack a lot of the smaller stuff like laptop batteries, laptop ram and such. They do carry however a lot of Mac software and peripherals (with more being added to the list all the time). Oh yeah, I work there too.  

--PB


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

I have dealt with several of them, and here are my thoughts...for what they're worth:

MacStation in Burnaby is incredibly informative and a great place to deal with. Highly recommended.

Macmarket is a quirky little hole in the wall shop with only used gear. I enjoyed buying from them...but they are not an authorised reseller. No new stuff.

London Drugs is one of the best deals in town. Especially if you drop by the one that Posterboy works at. He knows what he's talking about and won't steer you wrong. That is where I'm buying my next new Mac...when I finally get around to it.

Like I said...just my two cents worth.


----------



## welbyleger (Jun 17, 2003)

Very cool. Thanks a lot guys.


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

There is also WestWorld in Vancouver and Victoria.
Largest Mac dealer in Western Canada
www.westworld.ca


----------

